# How do you fish your live shrimp?



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

I usually fish mine on a carolina rig, or just a basic single drop surf rig style (no leader), hooked through the head avoiding the dark spot. 

I've heard of a lot of people using popping corks, and I have a few in the tackle box, but have never had any luck with them as of yet.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Fluoro leader with a couple split shots 18"ish from a kahle hook through the horn.

I'll use a popping cork also. However I seem to do better with them when popping sparingly. I tend to do a pop pop and sit it in a rod holder cast a few times with another lure and a couple more pops.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Depends what I'm fishing with, for sheepshead it will be a carolina rig with fluro leader, will hook the shrimp in the tail or behind the head depending on where they seem to be biting. 
Red's I will use either a carolina rig or a chicken rig depending on the size of the reds and where I am fishing, will also use a jig head on occasion. 
Haven't tried using a popping cork but I want to get into it, just need to find some good wade fishing spots.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

carolina rig or dropper rig/chicken rig through the second or third joint in the tail...seem to stay alive longer for me that way


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Love that popping cork bite on the grass flats early in the AM. Nothing like a big trout making that cork disappear. I also like to free line live shrimp around structure, you have to be sneaky to get close enough to cast without any weight, and I use hi-vis line to see the bite.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Slip cork, that's about it. It's the best way to catch trout. You can target specific depths once you find them. I will occasionally free line them if it's really deep water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

I cut the last joint off the tail and thread the shrimp onto a circle hook so that the hook point sticks out like another leg. On a fluro Carolina rig.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

#4 kahle hook in front of the dark spot. Then a splitshot to take it deep enough. This around docks in light current. Carolina rig if fishing current or deep.


----------

